# quick help on lot



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

I hv a lot that that is around 20k sq ft they want the lot cleared an walks cleared an sand/salt mix an they want to do a seasonal contract for only $6k. I don't think it's worth it. I'm in southern mass an there is another lot that is almost 30 sq fft walks an salt sand mix for $9k. An I need to push the snow out a gate which is not an issue unless you go to far an drive over a 30 ft drop (Hazzard pay is extra)
I'm looking at 1200lbs of sand salt mix for walks an lot an On both they want it plowed every 2 inches. Is that a good price or should I separate the sanding an charge separately. 
Any help would be great.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Counter it or walk. Give them a seasonal with salt extra.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think you need a new keyboard, the letter "d" doesn't seem to be working.

That would be a great price where I am. I don't think you will go through that much sand/salt either, that would be a heavy application.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Care to show a photo of it


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

On the $6000 seasonal..
I calculate you would make about $75 for each push and each sanding and be doing the walks for free.


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

grandview;1853676 said:


> Counter it or walk. Give them a seasonal with salt extra.


Ya i plan in it thanks


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

cet;1853687 said:


> I think you need a new keyboard, the letter "d" doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> That would be a great price where I am. I don't think you will go through that much sand/salt either, that would be a heavy application.


I think it's a decent price an the salt is on the high side for the all ice events


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1853759 said:


> On the $6000 seasonal..
> I calculate you would make about $75 for each push and each sanding and be doing the walks for free.


I was thinking that too that.an for the walks that's one thing that's never free. Between both properties it's close to 2k feet long


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm still trying to figure out how to post pics on here. I'm on my cell so i have the mobile site not regular site


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

mike13;1853617 said:


> I hv a lot that that is around 20k sq ft they want the lot cleared an walks cleared an sand/salt mix an they want to do a seasonal contract for only $6k. I don't think it's worth it. I'm in southern mass an there is another lot that is almost 30 sq fft walks an salt sand mix for $9k. An I need to push the snow out a gate which is not an issue unless you go to far an drive over a 30 ft drop (Hazzard pay is extra)
> I'm looking at 1200lbs of sand salt mix for walks an lot an On both they want it plowed every 2 inches. Is that a good price or should I separate the sanding an charge separately.
> Any help would be great.


here is a start .012 x sq. ft 
labor & material 
i know regional rates vary :laughing:


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

mike13;1854011 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm still trying to figure out how to post pics on here. I'm on my cell so i have the mobile site not regular site


http://www.findlotsize.com/


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's the lots


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

6k for each is a little better,still plus salt.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike13;1854084 said:


> Here's the lots


You using just a truck or you putting a skid in there or a tractor


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll be running a total of 5 trucks 4 plow an one sander with to spreaders for the walks an snow blowers. I do have one more lot that the same management company is paying me a per push at 250 including sad/salt on parking lot an pure salt on walks an stairs but that lot is a one truck one shoveled that will take no more then an hour to do. One property has a lot on the street side that we need to move from there an around to the back lot so its going to take a little musical trucks


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

6k for one an 9k for the other


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike13;1854371 said:


> I'll be running a total of 5 trucks 4 plow an one sander with to spreaders for the walks an snow blowers. I do have one more lot that the same management company is paying me a per push at 250 including sad/salt on parking lot an pure salt on walks an stairs but that lot is a one truck one shoveled that will take no more then an hour to do. One property has a lot on the street side that we need to move from there an around to the back lot so its going to take a little musical trucks


Sound like you have the trucks 
Those lots can be a pain I have few and I use a Skid on them with a truck or a tractor

Good luck this season


----------



## mike13 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the insight guys. But what's the best way to price out salt/sand mix by pound or application


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mike13;1855618 said:


> Thanks for the insight guys. But what's the best way to price out salt/sand mix by pound or application


Flat rate per visit figure at a high rate For like a Ice Storm So in a snow cleaning you might only use half the rate and you should know your rate or your spreader guy should know


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

and i slept at a holiday inn last nite :waving:


----------

